# Not giving up yet, still very determine.



## Kia3137@att.net (Nov 30, 2011)

I was certified in May 2011. I have been applying everywhere and without the experience it's frusterating. I may not have the experience but how do you know if I'm not given the chance. This is my passion, I stumble upon many experiences and it didn't wow me and when I got introduce to this Medical Coding I fell in love with. This is what I want to do my whole life. Any advice?? I'm not giving up yet. I would apperciate any comments to help me through this. Thank you.


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2011)

mopee82@hotmail.com said:


> I was certified in May 2011. I have been applying everywhere and without the experience it's frusterating. I may not have the experience but how do you know if I'm not given the chance. This is my passion, I stumble upon many experiences and it didn't wow me and when I got introduce to this Medical Coding I fell in love with. This is what I want to do my whole life. Any advice?? I'm not giving up yet. I would apperciate any comments to help me through this. Thank you.



Just keep remembering that you might have to take a position that is not coding in order to get in the door and show what you can do.  Look for referral coordinator jobs, scheduler, anything.  The job market is tough right now for everyone...so keep up the work, network with your local chapter.  Keep your name in front of potential employers by checking in from time to time.  If you have passion for what you want to do, you can make it happen but it may take time.  Good luck!


----------



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with the prior post. If you have been paying attention to the ICD-10 info., you will find that your expertise is going to be more in demand in the future. Several of the ones who have been coding for decades are ready to retire. It is hard, and we all know this, but keep your head up! Anything is better than nothing,  and once in you can show them what you are made of!

Marcie, CPC


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Dec 1, 2011)

I too am very frustrated..  I passed my certification in May 2010 and have been trying to find that coding job I desire.  Like you,  I have a passion for this type of employment.  I have a background in accounting,  but after being home to start a family for approx 9 years I went back to school for Medical Coding,  and I absolutely love it!  I did get a job initially in a small one-doctor practice as a medical assistant,  which I had zero experience, in hopes of that being my foot in the door.  But,  unfortunately it did not lead to a coding position, I think because it was a small practice with no real opportunity to move around.  However,  I have not given up my search for the job I really would love.  I have been paying attention to the soon to be ICD-10 change and I have working on the modules offered by the AAPC to keep myself motivated.  Also,  I have been working with AAPC with the apprentice removal program,  and I am hoping that web site will be up again soon.  If you can, do the ICD-10 modules,  because you not only familiarize yourself with ICD-10,  you earn those valuable ceu's that are needed. Like the advice that was given in the above post, I agree that the ICD-10 is going to be very important in the near future.  Also,  when the web site for the apprentice program comes back up,  it also provides great information and practice for coding.  You might want to consider it as well. I too am not ready to give up my dream to be a coder,  so I will continue to keep applying to anything that will get me on that path. I hope this makes you feel better about things knowing you are not alone in this quest.  Good things come to those of us who are persistent!  So just keep applying for the jobs,  and don't be afraid of taking a job that isn't exactly what you want or think you can do.  I was not certified to be a medical assistant,  but I received a great amount of knowlege about the actual procedures that are done,  which are very helpful in understanding what the codes meanand how/why they are applied, and that they are not just numbers.  Good luck to you in this adventure!!


----------



## tammyopolka (Dec 1, 2011)

*Don't give up*

Mopee,

I graduate in 2 weeks with an Associate's; yet unemployment ran out in early August. Started SERIOUSLY looking for a job last May. I landed an entry level job at the local hospital as a switchboard operator. Sucky hours and sucky pay. Before I finished training, I was bumped. They liked me and kept me on as an on-call relief person. I am not allowed to bid on other union jobs without completing probation, but they made exception. Today I accepted a housekeeping job. Not coding, but will pay the bills and I stay in the system with potential to gain enough hours to meet probation. 

There is a local coding job that wasn't supposed to be posted until Feb-Mar. Yet it came out early this week. Of course I am applying for it. Hope to land it and haven't earned certification as of yet. 

The market is tight right now. I lowered my standards, but yet am making good connections to land that perfect job. I would bet that a year from now I will be coding. Meanwhile, I will work Christmas Day for half the pay I used to a few years ago. Yet, I keep smiling. It will all pay off.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Dec 2, 2011)

Thought I'd give you all some encouragement.........

An individual just started visiting our local chapter meeting about a month prior to receiving his certification. After receiving his CPC-A he stepped up into an officer position for the chapter and was willing to do anything he could to learn.

Not long after a part time position opened up in an office of one of our other local chapter officers and she thought of him. 

He was hired as a CPC-A into the position.

Remember it is important to network and join you local chapter!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Dec 2, 2011)

kristyrodecker said:


> Thought I'd give you all some encouragement.........
> 
> An individual just started visiting our local chapter meeting about a month prior to receiving his certification. After receiving his CPC-A he stepped up into an officer position for the chapter and was willing to do anything he could to learn.
> 
> ...





Thank you for your post Kristy, that is awesome for him! I hope others see this post and view it as encouragement to attend and network with their local chapter meetings and to never give up on something you believe in... Kudos to you!


----------



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com (Dec 2, 2011)

*think other ways to get in the company*

any coder can fill a Billing or Collections position, you may start from there
other options are Billing Companies, these may no pay the best as Hospitals or big practices but may be won't require as much experience.


----------



## Kia3137@att.net (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the encouragement and the advice. Not giving up yet. Thought that once I get certified it would be easy but it turns out not to be. Your kind words and encouragement give me more hope now. I thought I was the only one. But thank you all for your time and your replies. Thank you.


----------



## DMRgn2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

mopee82@hotmail.com said:


> I was certified in May 2011. I have been applying everywhere and without the experience it's frusterating. I may not have the experience but how do you know if I'm not given the chance. This is my passion, I stumble upon many experiences and it didn't wow me and when I got introduce to this Medical Coding I fell in love with. This is what I want to do my whole life. Any advice?? I'm not giving up yet. I would apperciate any comments to help me through this. Thank you.


 
I do understand that... I'm going through the same thing. Still haven't found a coding job where I can gain experience. I'm not giving up, either. I had been volunteering at our local hospital, but took a leave of absence working at a seasonal job to make a little money, then plan on going back to the volunteer job after the holidays. I'm not giving up, either. I love Coding, too. Take care and I wish you the best


----------



## DMRgn2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

machshaffer@aol.com said:


> I too am very frustrated.. I passed my certification in May 2010 and have been trying to find that coding job I desire. Like you, I have a passion for this type of employment. I have a background in accounting, but after being home to start a family for approx 9 years I went back to school for Medical Coding, and I absolutely love it! I did get a job initially in a small one-doctor practice as a medical assistant, which I had zero experience, in hopes of that being my foot in the door. But, unfortunately it did not lead to a coding position, I think because it was a small practice with no real opportunity to move around. However, I have not given up my search for the job I really would love. I have been paying attention to the soon to be ICD-10 change and I have working on the modules offered by the AAPC to keep myself motivated. Also, I have been working with AAPC with the apprentice removal program, and I am hoping that web site will be up again soon. If you can, do the ICD-10 modules, because you not only familiarize yourself with ICD-10, you earn those valuable ceu's that are needed. Like the advice that was given in the above post, I agree that the ICD-10 is going to be very important in the near future. Also, when the web site for the apprentice program comes back up, it also provides great information and practice for coding. You might want to consider it as well. I too am not ready to give up my dream to be a coder, so I will continue to keep applying to anything that will get me on that path. I hope this makes you feel better about things knowing you are not alone in this quest. Good things come to those of us who are persistent! So just keep applying for the jobs, and don't be afraid of taking a job that isn't exactly what you want or think you can do. I was not certified to be a medical assistant, but I received a great amount of knowlege about the actual procedures that are done, which are very helpful in understanding what the codes meanand how/why they are applied, and that they are not just numbers. Good luck to you in this adventure!!


 
Very good advice. Unfortunately, the apprentice removal program hasn't been available in some locations (East Texas). I'm going to check, maybe they are now. I've been busy and have just logged back in today after several months.


----------

